# Mike's 75



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I just got this used 75 gallon tank on Sunday.
http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/fish/75G.jpg

Last night I as given a large 14" Koi and 2 6" gold fish.
http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/fish/BigKoi.jpg
The tank does not look so empty now.
Mike


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gratz on the 75 gallon~

I hope the 14" koi isn't gonna stay in there for long~ As that's definitely not much space for a fast swimming koi~


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

They had it and the 2 goldfish in a 33 gallon tank for the last 6 months.

I hope to get my 500 gallon pond box going within the next month.

I got it moved into the back yard yesterday and will be picking up the Stainess Steel clamping bars for the 1/2 plate glass window tommorow.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice looking koi , neat colour pattern on it.Doubt he/she is done growing though.Looks like they were taken care of.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

mikeike said:


> They had it and the 2 goldfish in a 33 gallon tank for the last 6 months.
> 
> I hope to get my 500 gallon pond box going within the next month.
> 
> ...


500  I want I want!!!


----------

